# TT + Sunny afternoon + Clearkote Moose wax =



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Shiney Shiney 





































Tim


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Looooooooooooook's Good 8)

Really shines well, where did u get that wax :?:

SAV


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

SAVTT240 said:


> Looooooooooooook's Good 8)
> 
> Really shines well, where did u get that wax :?:
> 
> SAV


TBH I can't remember as I have had it for quite a while  A quick google though and you can get it here. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/clear ... d_129.html

Awesome stuff, really easy to work with too.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks great, have you used AutoGlym High Definition Wax?

Which do you prefer? Would love to see this used on a black TT


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Gorgeous car that Tim. gorgeous [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Looks great, have you used AutoGlym High Definition Wax?
> 
> Which do you prefer? Would love to see this used on a black TT


Not tried AG wax. I have got some AG SR polish though which regardless of criticism I actually really like.



qooqiiu said:


> Gorgeous car that Tim. gorgeous [smiley=sunny.gif]


Thanks fella


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

nice car mate, like the gloss grill


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I really like the colour combo between the car and those wheels, simply fantastic looking car you have there 8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Tim G said:


> DesignerDaveTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, have you used AutoGlym High Definition Wax?
> ...


Not tried AG wax. I have got some AG SR polish though which regardless of criticism I actually really like.

Hi, I used AG SRP for years until I discovered Megs.....found that recently, doing a comparison, the SRP clogs the polishing cloth more, so I prefer Megs slightly....finish is good on both, but the Megs I find easier to work with personally...

but going back to the stuff you used and your pics - looks damn impressive. Likin' that motor a lot 8) 8) 8)

stu


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

stu_tt said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > DesignerDaveTT said:
> ...


Thanks mate. I have got some Megs too, I find it less dusty than AG thats for sure!

I saw a really good write up that showed that the AG filled any marks & swirls better than all of the others tested, wish I could find it again now. Not that the TT has any swirls on it as it was machine polished not that long ago 8)


----------



## Shorty (Apr 24, 2009)

Just ordered some through eBay..

Click link below for more info...

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Specialis ... QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

nice motor there mate, all sits really well together


----------

